# How'd I do?



## Genius. (Sep 20, 2012)

Got this for a Benji, I think I did well.

I'm gathering more and more gear to stretch my legs.

I suck at reading the wind speed


----------



## Genius. (Sep 20, 2012)

I just need to figure out his ti use the damn thing. It came with no instructions...

Now I need to figure out what ballistic program I need for my iPhone.


----------



## D&B Mack (Sep 20, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> I just need to figure out his ti use the damn thing. It came with no instructions...
> 
> Now I need to figure out what ballistic program I need for my iPhone.



Shooter. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Genius. (Sep 20, 2012)

D&B Mack said:


> Shooter. :msp_thumbup:



You like it better than Ballistic FTE?


----------



## D&B Mack (Sep 20, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> You like it better than Ballistic FTE?



Honestly, I have only used two. Shooter and the one that came with the Cheytac. Before that, just used my hand-made charts.

But my good friend works for Academi and many of them use this one, so I bought it and it works for me. Sorry don't have any further comparisons. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Genius. (Sep 21, 2012)

D&B Mack said:


> Honestly, I have only used two. Shooter and the one that came with the Cheytac. Before that, just used my hand-made charts.
> 
> But my good friend works for Academi and many of them use this one, so I bought it and it works for me. Sorry don't have any further comparisons. :msp_thumbdn:




Is it possible shooter is only a Android app?

I looked but couldn't find it. I know a lot of people talk highly of it, but I'm wondering if it's not available to iPhone users.

I'm only finding Balistic FTE, Bulletflight, And Strolek


I'd really like the Kestrel with Horus Atrag, but.... This long range shooting is freeking expensive and a never ending money pit......

Jus got myself a USO too.....


----------



## D&B Mack (Sep 21, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> Is it possible shooter is only a Android app?
> 
> I looked but couldn't find it. I know a lot of people talk highly of it, but I'm wondering if it's not available to iPhone users.
> 
> ...



Maybe, I have the Android. What are you firing for ELR?

The best part about Shooter is the customization.


----------



## Genius. (Sep 21, 2012)

D&B Mack said:


> Maybe, I have the Android. What are you firing for ELR?
> 
> The best part about Shooter is the customization.



FN SPR in 308


----------



## esshup (Sep 22, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> FN SPR in 308



How's it working for you? I was looking for a cheaper round to shoot than my 7mmAM at a distance for practice and a buddy has an old one that he said wouldn't shoot past 600 Yds. This one has a 28" tube and only has had 20 rounds thru it. 

I have the same wind meter, and use Exbal on my Dell Axiom.

The meter is good for reading where you are at, but at a distance, the wind can do completely different things. One day at the range, at the shooting line the wind was in our face. At 400 yds it was full value left to right. 800 yds full value right to left and calm at 1,000 yds. (wind flags every 100 yds)

A freind who shoots 600yd and1K competition said to buy the tutorials from Jim Owens. JarHeadTop.com They help a lot, but I need to do a LOT more shooting to get it down!


----------



## esshup (Sep 22, 2012)

D&B Mack said:


> Honestly, I have only used two. Shooter and the one that came with the Cheytac. Before that, just used my hand-made charts.
> 
> But my good friend works for Academi and many of them use this one, so I bought it and it works for me. Sorry don't have any further comparisons. :msp_thumbdn:



Do you reload for the Cheytac? Reason for asking is that I have a fledgling bullet collection, and a buddy gave me a fired cartridge and I'm looking for a bullet (he shoots factory stuff only). I'd buy the bullet and pay for shipping. It's pointless for me to buy a box of bullets just for 1 projectile.


----------



## D&B Mack (Sep 24, 2012)

esshup said:


> Do you reload for the Cheytac? Reason for asking is that I have a fledgling bullet collection, and a buddy gave me a fired cartridge and I'm looking for a bullet (he shoots factory stuff only). I'd buy the bullet and pay for shipping. It's pointless for me to buy a box of bullets just for 1 projectile.



Not any more, sold the rifle a while ago. But I will ask my brother, he still has one. I believe he shoots all reloads, but will ask him tonight.


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 24, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> Got this for a Benji, I think I did well.
> 
> I'm gathering more and more gear to stretch my legs.
> 
> I suck at reading the wind speed



Download owners manual from online search.


----------



## Genius. (Sep 24, 2012)

D&B Mack said:


> Not any more, sold the rifle a while ago.




I'm thinking of heading to PA to smack your ass for that one:bang::bang:


----------



## D&B Mack (Sep 24, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> I'm thinking of heading to PA to smack your ass for that one:bang::bang:



Ah come on. First I like the .338 Lapua, got rid of the rifle when Cheytac was going down hill. Got my money back, and I can get the same rifle in the Thor package for 40% less now. Plus, I can always borrow big brothers if I want to re-live the old days. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 24, 2012)

I was almost convinced to buy one a few weeks back until I priced brass.


----------



## D&B Mack (Sep 25, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I was almost convinced to buy one a few weeks back until I priced brass.



Once all the civilian versions of the PSR's hit the market in full, I bet prices will go down on all ELR equipment.


----------



## kodiakyardboy (Sep 25, 2012)

Ballistic FTE works for me. Not many glitches I could find and after entering as much data as I could gather, dope is very close out to 850yds. That's as far as I stretch it so far.


----------

